

Your startup needs to sell experiences, not features - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/06/16/your-startup-needs-to-sell-experiences-not-features/

======
rmason
I've built a lot of sites for small businesses. It's a big struggle to try and
dissuade them from the hard sell.

The key is to persuade people to buy from you and not just shout at them like
the ads on late night TV.

~~~
younata
But... how will I know to buy it if Billy Mays (RIP) isn't shouting at me to
buy it?

------
Caged
Apple's "1000 songs in your pocket" is a great example of this vs, say, "8gb
HD capable of holding over 1000 songs".

------
marakas
"Start with the end goal in mind."

Ok, so my end goal is I want you to buy my app .. so how do I work back from
that to great copy ?

The only thing I came up with is: "YOU GUY, BUY MY APP!" .. maybe I missed the
point?

------
krmmalik
would have loved to see more examples of copy.

